# What a way to start the new year



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Last year was one of the best years ever for Central Florida deep sea fishing. All indications are that 2016 will be even better. 3:00 P.M. Friday, January 8, for the first time in months it's time to challenge the mighty amber jack. The crew of Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll, Captains Garett and John, as well as Chef Tammy, and our very experienced, dedicated, mates, Will and Rich, are as anxious to start the new year off as we are. Let's go! 

It's always an honor to have young people join us on these overnight adventures. After all...They Are Our Future! Joining us today, fishing out of Lakeland, Florida, are Brian & Yesenia.

As we cross under John's Pass Bridge

we are concerned about the leading edge of a cold front due to hit us early Saturday afternoon with lightning, high wind, rain, and heavy seas. Here is where a 72' long, 25' wide catamaran comes into its own. By Sunday evening a sever 'Arctic Blast' will drop our temperatures all the way down to the low forties. But we are ready for anything. 'What a way to start the new year!'

On the way out we troll for kings and bonito. Bonito are excellent bait. After a Chef Tammy meat balls and pasta dinner it's bunk time. We want to be ready for the many fights sure to come. First up, the hard to fool mangrove snapper. What a beauty:

Mr. Larry Miller:


Mr. Ian Keith. Dr. Keith has a doctorate in finance:

Mr. Justin Perlow:

With sun-up it's time to ice down our mangos. The new year is getting off to a good start:

Cool weather is tuna time. Mr Eddie Sumrall:

We are ready for a fight,
and so are the Amber Jacks. Captain Garett's screen has come to life:

The AJ's win some; we win some:





As the front hits, we are more determined than ever. We refuse to even slow down. Now this will slow us down...a cuda attack.
ARS for dinner:


Luckily we were able to keep the beautiful African pompano away from the ever so sharp teeth of Mr barracuda:

Mr. Richard Sipple:

The AJ attack continues:





Yesenia gives it everything she has. Unfortunately this fighting young lady looses two monster jacks. Next time, "Those jacks are mine!"

Here is one for the good guys:

Come gag grouper season, we will be ready:


A couple of really proud anglers:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Talk about a beautiful hog:

Our 'Arctic Blast' may have slowed fishing down a little; regardless, that stuffed full huge fish box looks great:

As our sun dives into the warm, crystal clear, tropical waters, it's almost 'TIME TO GO HOME!'

Just one last tuna, 'Way too fast to GAFF!' You will not believe Will and Rich trying to gaff Larry Miller's jet fast tuna. See the action 5:50 minutes into the video at the end of this report:


After a good night's sleep it's back at the dock for Yesenia, Brian, and the entire Florida Fisherman ll gang:


The 'in the money' jack pot AJ hit the scales @ 37.7 pounds, the mango was 8.0 pounds, and the grouper 5.2. Mr Omar Castillo lost a huge, now in season, red grouper to a cuda attack:

Sharing with fellow sportsmen/women has become a way of life for me; for many of us. There remains one very important delima I cannot possibly solve on my own. Please share with me your thoughts on which you think is the best...Tammy's breakfast, lunch, or dinner.
Breakfast: Hot biscuits swimming in the very best Country sausage gravy; garnished with hickory smoked bacon:

Lunch: The number one reason why the Tampa Bay Area always beats Miami as the Cuban sandwich capital of the entire universe...Chef Tammy's pressed, hot off the grill, Cubans piled high with only the best ham, roasted pork, and swiss cheese:

Dinner: Hot off the grill center cut pork chops, seasoned to perfection, with all the trimmings:

Speaking of pork chops, have you ever tried all natural pork chops from the wild? Coming very soon, my next great adventure in search of the Florida wild boar hog. On my last hunting trip, thanks to Perry Florida's Two Guys and a Hog Outfitters, I harvested my personal best wild boar; a monster with an attitude, all bad, and the equipment to back it up:


Thanks Francisco for guiding me to the hog of my dreams You, sir, are the best.
Our tropical wonderland has so much to offer; so much to share. Please join me on the water and in the field. After all, as great as Florida is; it's the people that make our state what it is.

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure how I'd sleep on that boat!!! Be dreaming of all the fish I'd be missing!!! Awesome as always Bob!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so very much. I put everything I have into these reports. Sir, you make every single minute time very well spent. 
NO problem sleeping. My bunk and I are one!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice report as usual Mr. Bob. Gotta include Tammy's food, it always looks delicious !


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. I think if I absolutely had to choose one, I would pick the Cuban. Tammy is simply the best! Bob H.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Not sure how I'd sleep on that boat!!! Be dreaming of all the fish I'd be missing!!! Awesome as always Bob!!!


After fishing as hard as they do on that boat, you'll sleep like a baby. BTY, as you can see, Bob has his own personal bunk. :thumbsup:

I've been on one of those trips, great fun and constant fishing. And, hot showers! I quit fishing a few minutes before we were to head home, completely worn out, and got a shower before the line formed. A most wonderful sleep with the boat rocking back and forth.

These trips are worth going, and a fair value too. Hmm. I might just go on the 2-5-16 trip. Anyone want go too? Maybe we could car pool, I can carry 3 in my truck.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We have a blast on every trip. Let me know if you will be there; I will do my best to join you. Hope you are not camera shy. 
Cool weather is tuna time. Hope you don't mind catching a few


----------

